# Rv Delivery Driver Crushed In Edmonton, Ab.



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Maybe someone from Edmonton, Ab. can get some more info about this very sad story.

Please be careful while unhooking your 5er's everyone..

Click for story

Carey


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats terrible !! I have not owned a 5er but I would have never thought something like that could happen.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

If you are on a slight hill and pull the pin without the landing legs touching, this can easilly happen..

Again be careful everyone..

I feel for his family...

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I delivered a 5er to a dealership last tuesday there in Edmonton.. This accident happened on Thursday.. Kinda freaks me out a bit..

Sad deal...

Carey


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

A sad event, indeed. As a fiver owner, I can't imagine how that could have happened. I always put the truck in park, set the park brake, chock the trailer wheels, extend the front landing gear which then takes the weight off the truck fiver hitch, THEN unlock the hitch jaws and pull the truck away. By following these procedures, I can't imagine how such a horrible accident occured. 
Let it be a reminder to all of us of the importance of proper backing, chocking, hitching and unhitching of any and ALL trailers. Condolences go out to his family. PCM


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

We never chaulk the wheels at a dealer unless its like a big hill.. We just use the landing leg friction to keep the trailer from rolling. Most guys dont use the break away box in there favor when delivering RV's to dealers.

Here is what I do...

I pull the safety break away pin which will lock the wheels if it rolls very far.. Then drop the legs, and just put some pressure on the legs making sure the legs can support the weight without giving. By that I mean say the pull pins werent holding. Then pull pin, and then jack up trailer till a bit of air is seen between the plate and hitch.. Then pull away.. After pulling away I replace the pin which unlocks the brakes and pull my liscense plate and battery...

Carey


----------



## Jamina (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, what a tragedy. It's scary that even if you do everything right, something like this can still happen. I feel sorry for the family and anybody else involved.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Jamina said:


> Wow, what a tragedy. It's scary that even if you do everything right, something like this can still happen. I feel sorry for the family and anybody else involved.


Something had to be done wrong for this to happen.. The landing legs gave away or werent even lowered.

Carey


----------



## Ian & Malissa (Aug 9, 2008)

HI everyone this is our first post I do have some info on this as a friend of mine was at that dealer the next day looking at rv's and the sales man told him that the guy didn't put the landing gear down and went to unhook but the hitch would not release and he climbed in the box to free it and well the rest of the story tells it self and the time the guy was in critical condition in hospital Well thats what i heard anyway but someone else my have more or better info


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

You'd almost have to work at it to do this. Just shows how we can put ourselves in danger when we get out of our usual routine, are interrupted, or are very tired.
Just for these reasons, I make it a point to leave new neighbors alone in a campground until they are through with their setup routine. I have also asked others, politely, to let me get me routine done uninterrupted, for safety's sake.
I can't figure out what the guy would have been doing to have his head between box and trailer. I have a very bright light used to look at the hitch and pin plate, looking for air, like Carey said. I do this with the tailgate down, NOT with my head between the units.
Our rule is, the chocks are the first thing out and on the ground, and the last thing picked up.

Sluggo


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Definetly sad. Although I don't own one now, I've used a 5th wheel and like some other's don't quite understand. First, I always had the legs down lightly touching before releasing the hitch. Second, I did have one time when the hitch wouldn't release when I pulled it. It was because the truck was tugging against the trailer. In this case the wheels were chocked, but there was tension on the connection. Letting the truck roll back ever so slightly freed things up, but the binding was a clear warning sign that something wasn't right. I think the best moral to this story is take your time. Also, if things aren't going well, step back, take a deep breath and wait until they are more clear.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sad.......seems like there was more than one thing went wrong. Legs not low enough, trailer moved or truck was not in park or if it was a standard, brake not applied.

I had considered making a steel hook to pull the 'pin' like I used to have on the Macks I drove. Mostly because its a reach over the duels fender.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Carey

Be carefull...you hook-up more often than anyone I know.

Thor


----------

